# Permit to move my stuff to mx.



## soldadoswife (Jun 26, 2009)

I am permenently moving to Mexico as my husband was deported from the U.S. I am moving down our furniture etc....I have heard there is a permit I can obtain so I don't have to pay taxes on our things at the border but I don't know where to go to get it. Can anyone help ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

If you are shipping furniture/household goods to Mexico, you will need to go to your nearest Mexican Consulate and apply for an FM3 Visa and prepare an itemized (include serial numbers of all electronics) list of your goods for a 'Menaje de Casa', which will allow you to import used items over six months old. They'll give you all the details. Be sure that you use a moving company that has a direct association with one in Mexico to avoid surprises or delays at the border.


----------



## soldadoswife (Jun 26, 2009)

RVGRINGO said:


> If you are shipping furniture/household goods to Mexico, you will need to go to your nearest Mexican Consulate and apply for an FM3 Visa and prepare an itemized (include serial numbers of all electronics) list of your goods for a 'Menaje de Casa', which will allow you to import used items over six months old. They'll give you all the details. Be sure that you use a moving company that has a direct association with one in Mexico to avoid surprises or delays at the border.


thanks. that's very helpful. I will be moving everything my self. Does this change anything ?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

You will have to qualify, by proving sufficient income from outside of Mexico, to get the FM3. Even though someone is married to a Mexican national, you will still have to upgrade to a more expensive FM2 and then wait at least two years to begin the naturalization process.


----------

